# The "Slam"



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Fun fishin with my bride to be...and kids too!
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2012/09/last-singles-slam.html


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That was a nice lil Hammer that your lil Man caught. Good job! O*D*W


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Look like a bonnet head to me, but sounds like y'all had a blast!


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> That was a nice lil Hammer that your lil Man caught. Good job! O*D*W


 yeah, lotta folks call them hammers, but it
is a bonnethead...our waters can get THICK with them things


----------

